# Hudson River to Patuxant River



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

Any information willing to be shared referencing the above journey? Beginning early May 2002. Hudson River, out along the Coast of New Jersey, Delaware Bay, C&D Canal and the Chesapeake Bay. Thanks


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Be prepared to "go slow" and have heavy traffic on weekends...might be doing more motoring than sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, Jim. I do anticipate that it will be a less than Type "A" typical sojourn. I have a Honda Four, 5hp and am in no hurry for land (sea) records. Essentially, the whole trip is a classroom. I only sailed fresh water (Ontario, Champlain and Sacandaga Lakes). Enjoy the Holiday weekend.


----------



## devildad (Oct 19, 2001)

You can go inside from Manasquan to Atlantic city, it is beautiful before the green flies come out in July. Stay at the city marina in AC, little room to anchor. Then on to Cape May on the outside, fixed bridges inside. Good anchorage near the Cape May Yacht Club and a few good Marinas. Lots to do. Go up Del bay with the current, it makes a considerable difference and try to make it to Chesapeake City on the Canal for the night, there are few choices, one marina on the north side. The anchor basin is small and crowded during certain weekends. Once you are in the Bay, things really pick up, Baltimore and Anapolis are the gems, but there are a million things to see. swimming is ok above the bridge but sea nettles are present below.


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Devildad, what are we talking in terms of the time for the major legs? Isn''t that Del transit pretty long & boring? Is outside an option there?


----------



## skoonerman (Apr 20, 2001)

Going up the Delaware Bay to the Canal is about 50 miles, a daylight run as long as you use the current. Be prepared for an ugly piece of brown water with flat scrubby shoreline in the distance. A massive power plant dominates the north shore for much of the trip. However, the Canal and the sights on the Upper Chesapeake are well worth it.

Going outside is easy in good weather. It took me 48 hours from the Statue of Liberty to Norfolk last summer. 

If you have a choice, I''d go up the DB and through the Canal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Schoonerman,

I will be coastal along NJ, except to duck in and drop anchor for overnight or weather. I worked at those Nukes years ago.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

devildad,

From Manasquan to Atlantic City on the ICW - is no problem with the mast up (about 35'')?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve done the toms river to chesapeake bay twice last year - if i could skip the delaware river i would....i sailed it at night last time...leaving cape may canal at 2.30 am. the del. bay is usually rougher than the ocean. but what a nice relaxing motor thru the c-d canal. stop in at chesapeake city inn and marina for a bowl of bisque. great sailing south on the elk river and down to annapolis...lots of barges and container ships though


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The weather sent me back to Upstate!!! With 40% of the time lapsed, I had 20% of the distance covered. The conditions were too severe for the little Blue Eagle and it''s 5hp aux. Visually, it was wonderful. A beautiful journey down the Hudson River. High winds/seas, rain, hail and very cold temperatures simply ran the clock out on me. What an experience. Most of the waiting was for small craft warnings to be lifted in the lower NY Harbor.


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Bummer. The trip down the Hudson is a nice ride with great scenery but in bad weather its dreary at best. Do they still have the time restrictions in place for passing through NY Harbor?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Halyardz,

I turned around at about Grant''s Tomb; there were no indications of restrictions that I was aware of. Also, the folks at the marina where I waited (in vein) for the weather to clear didn''t mention any. I would not linger near bridges and there may or may not be any anchoring near the Dear Lady''s Statue.

BlueEagle


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Rain? We''ve certainly had our share. Wind, well you missed a good one. Last Saturday it was gusting up to 30kts through some of the valley approaches (from mountains) just above Kingston. It turned into some wild rides given the shallows just above Saugerties. Missed going aground during a huge puff due to heel and did a quick 180 back to the tiny channel. We''ll be headed out to LI Sound in late July if you want to join us...details back channel.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think the winds made it all the way down to Edgewater, NJ!!! Because the next day (Sunday) they still had the SCW out for the harbor and homeward bound I became. I''m making every effort to sell the Blue Eagle and get a cruising type boat (sail) for my next trek. This summer is now devoted to the "new", existing and visiting Grandchildren. We''ll camp and kayak on calm waters and warm nights!


----------

